

Google will pay you to keep your ideas off patent trolls - ub
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/27/8503047/google-patent-purchase-promotion-troll-lawsuits

======
pdxgene
Original statement from Google:
[http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2015/04/announcing-
pa...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2015/04/announcing-patent-
purchase-promotion.html)

